# How good was that!!!!



## Wolfiechina (Jul 12, 2013)

Just watched England beat the Aussies in the first Ashes test, (in a bar full of Aussies). Great atmosphere, could of gone either way. Sport at its finest, brilliant!


----------



## raj2013 (May 13, 2013)

Yeah... Good game!


----------

